# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ψηφιακός παλμογράφος Rigol  DS1052E - Γεννήτρια  DDS FY6900 60Mhz

## kentar

Πωλούνται 


Παλμογράφος Rigol DS1052E tweaked στους 100Mhz εδώ και 3 χρόνια μόλις αγοράστηκε.

https://www.batronix.com/shop/oscill...l-DS1052E.html
 Με 2 καινούργια Probe στους 100Mhz (Οχι της Rigol πολύ καλύτερα)
 Μαζί όλα τα manual CD καλώδια τροφοδοσίας και USB.
 Σε άριστη κατάσταση εργασίας.
 Τιμή 200€



Function generator  DDS FY6900 60Mhz αγορασμένη τον Ιούνιο που πέρασε (2019)
https://www.banggood.com/FY6900-Dual-Channel-DDS-Function-Arbitrary-Waveform-Signal-Generator-Pulse-Signal-Source-Frequency-Counter-Fully-Numerical-Control-20MHZ30MHZ50MHZ60MHZ-p-1495502.html?rmmds=buy&ID=53053147184&cur_warehous  e=CN
 Η καλύτερη DDS σε σχέση τιμής ποιότητας.
 Με όλα τα παρελκόμενα της και επιπλέον λογισμικό διαχείρησης απο Pc
 Σε άριστη κατάσταση εργασίας.
 Τιμή 85€

π.μ.

----------


## lepouras

ενημέρωσε ο Γιώργος ότι η γεννήτρια δόθηκε.

----------


## lepouras



----------

